# lever actions



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i beleive i can shoot faster and more acurate with my marlin 30-30 than someone shooting a bolt action at a running deer i want to know if anyone agrees with me.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Faster I agree, now more accurate thats debatable depends on who your shooting against.

Lets face it we all like bolts for accuracy and the better cartdriges, but all any of us ever really need especially in my neck of the woods is a good olde 30-30 lever gun, it truely can do it all from self defence to hunting!! :2cents:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The thing I like most about my lever gun is the easy of carry. I can pack that gun around all day and not even realize I have a gun in my hands. The thing I like the least about it is the recoil. My shooter is a 45-70. If you've been on this forum for 9 months or so, you may have seen the pictures of the bruise on my shoulder after my first 12 rounds.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I am not worried about how fast I can reload my bolt rifle because I don't need a second shot!
I do know fellows who can run their bolt about as fast as any other style action but an autoloader, their accuracy level, well that is why they can work their bolt really fast.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I will agree with faster, that is common sense that a lever is faster and accuracy depends on the shooter and skills to shoot running, I will say generally you take a lever and a bolt and shoot them off a bench at 100 yards ALMOST always the bolt will produce more accurate groups. I capslock always because I found a load for my 300 savage that will shoot 3/8 c to c groups consistanty if I can shoot them. I will not argue with you saying you can shoot faster or more accurate at a running deer because that is all in YOUR ability, I agree with the last guy I very seldom need a second shot and when I do it is not a running shot, so you will outshoot me in accuracy at a running deer., lever or bolt gun


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

One of the nicest and most effective varmit rifles that I have ever seen or handled was a Marlin lever in .218 Bee. What a fun gun that was and deadly out ot 100-150 yards on crows, wood chucks, and the like. Probably would have been a good gun for fox and coyote too.

Of course, it was topped with a scope, which I thin eliminates a lot of the speed that you get with a lever gun. Trying to stay on the target and work that action don't always work out the best. By the same token, in heavy brush with open sights, I'd have to give the nod to the lever.

They are both good action types and both have their place and time. I think people associate lever guns with short range work in cover while thining of bolts as being in the relm of the long range gunner. On the other hand, my pops .308 Winchester Mod. 88 has laid out several deer and pronghorns at considerable distance.

Happy holidays,
Dan


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

What If the Bolt action is an Enfield? You can Volley fire those as fast as any Lever gun.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

Lever action or bolt action for long range accuracy...there won't be much difference in terms of accuracy if you handload, because you can custom tailor a load to match your rifle and get the most accuracy out of them possible.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I can't remember the last time I fired more than a single round to kill a deer. Of course, I consider shooting at running deer utter foolishness and don't do it.

So make mine a highly accurate bolt action, preferably a Remington 700 action, with top end glass, fired from a solid rest at a buck that doesn't have a clue I'm in town...

I have a SS Guide Gun in 45-70 which I had tuned and installed a big loop lever and ghost rings. It's quick handling, but the recoil of heavy 45-70 handloads keep it from being "fast". But again, one round tends to be more than sufficient with this little beast...


----------

